# Home for Ball



## ryanwatson3511 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a regular female ball python I got her from the pet store about 1 month and 3 weeks ago and she was probably a o




nly a month when I got her I have her In a exo terra 20 gallon tall tank how long will she last in that one


----------



## Bushman (Jan 5, 2015)

We are not allowed to keep the Ball Python here in Australia, so you're unlikely to get many experienced keepers of this species giving you advice on them here. You may get lucky though.


----------



## spud_meister (Jan 5, 2015)

A year or two, from the quick Google I did. You'd be better with a tank that's longer than it is tall, as they're terrestrial, and a substrate deep enough to put hides in, as they often live underground in burrows. A tank made from melamine or something similar, rather than glass, would make the snake feel more comfortable and it'll hide less. Once it's an adult, the tank you put it in will have to be around 4ft long.


----------



## Primo (Jan 30, 2015)

spud_meister said:


> A year or two, from the quick Google I did. You'd be better with a tank that's longer than it is tall, as they're terrestrial, and a substrate deep enough to put hides in, as they often live underground in burrows. A tank made from melamine or something similar, rather than glass, would make the snake feel more comfortable and it'll hide less. Once it's an adult, the tank you put it in will have to be around 4ft long.



Pretty spot on above ^. Plastic enclosures are best. We have a 40 gallon tank that I insulated and modified a bit. It's still taller than I'd like, but it is all the tank a royal will ever need. Our tank here is 36 inches wide. 18" tall and about 18" deep.






The royal is by far the most boring snake we own, they are very terrestrial, fairly shy and can go off food for several months.

That said they are placid and pretty easy going.

A one foot tall enclosure would be plenty if you have ample floor space.

The top tank here is 48 inches by 24 inches by 14 inches tall. Right now I have a yearling coastal in it. Eventually she will get a tank similar to the bottom one here and the royal will take the top tank.


----------

